# 94 gts



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I just wired my money over to Japan for a 94 Skyline R33 GTS. YIPPIE!
:cheers: need a celebration party when it gets here :cheers:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Where exactly is "here"? anyways congrats on getting a skyline.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Here is West Virginia, but I got some bad news via a phone call. Someone told me since WV has no Emissions Law, I have to send it to Cali. and have them pass it which is NOT GOOD. From what I hear it is gonna cost and arm, two legs, and 5 kids.


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

dude explain everything you did. do you know how much it cost to get a skyline ready to go from cali? 10k at least. how much you pay for the gts. you woulda been better off with a bnr32 for like $7-9k. then plus the paper work and all that.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> I just wired my money over to Japan for a 94 Skyline R33 GTS. YIPPIE!
> :cheers: need a celebration party when it gets here :cheers:


Congrats on the car, I noticed in the other thread you said your GTS was turbo. Which kinda saves me from asking that. But my other question is if it's actually only a GTS body and had the engine swapped or if it's a GTS25t which is what the turbo'd R33 (non-GTR) is and is badged?

Another question is who you have it going to for the Registered Importer? I'd assume Motorex since I haven't seen anyone else able to do them yet.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am in WV sometimes because some of my buddies go to WVU. You put near DC and I am around their a lot too. When you get your car, I would die to see her in person. I am an avid Skyline lover and I have never seen a real skyline (have seen plenty of body kitted Korean cars thou) in person. Congrats. You are going to be getting lots of attention and laid...a lot.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

A lot of attention from the people driving past my house. LOL< this is stupid with the amount i gotta pay to be able to drive it. I hope i can find a loop hole to get through. the engine is a RB25DET. If I can send pics to someone to post that'll be cool. It has a bunch of goodies....will list when i get off work!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

And i got some good news for a damn change. I found a "hole-in-the-wall" insurance company that does not give a shit what the car is as long as i got the paperwork (title-registration). I was like YIPPIE

so the celebration is back in session 
:cheers: Guzzle a 40 for me :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> From what I hear it is gonna cost and arm, two legs, and 5 kids.


You know what you got to do then.. Get to humpin! :jump: 


congrats.. show us pics when it comes


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I got pics already but i dont know how to post them?

94 Skyline R33 gts
16K miles-automatic
black interior
right hand drive----rear wheel drive
RB25DET----250HP
custom blue--rare
Perfect Condition on the body kit
NISMO adjustable rear wing
HID head lights
KENWOOD double deck cd player with premium sounds-8speakers (i dont unstand this)
18" Enkei's wrapped in
4 corners DUNLOP Formula FM901 255/35 R18
accident free w/ minor scratches and stone chips on the side skirts
power locks--widows--sun roof--alarm system
Apexi Turbo Timer
Apexi SAFC fuel-air mixing system
NISMO racing exhaust
HKS intercooler
M's filter


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

SkylineR33gts said:


> And i got some good news for a damn change. I found a "hole-in-the-wall" insurance company that does not give a shit what the car is as long as i got the paperwork (title-registration). I was like YIPPIE
> 
> so the celebration is back in session
> :cheers: Guzzle a 40 for me :cheers:


What is the name of this hole-in-the-wall insurance company?Im looking for some cheap insurance in my area and I got too many damn tickets to go to state farm or geico.


----------

